# Vacuum Drying Clinic in Princeton WV Dec 4th



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

My friend Den Socling will be speaking at the Wood Education Resource Center vacuum drying workshop sponsored by Virginia Tech U - to be held on Dec 4th at 301 Hardwood Lane in Princeton, WV between 12pm - 5pm. WERC will have an online option if you can't travel to West Virginia.

This is Den's company go to the News section for more details. http://www.vacdry.com/

Den has dried wood for me before and it always comes out perfect. Some of the bats you see being swung in the world series are likely to have been dried in his kilns.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Some of the bats you see being swung in the world series are likely to have been dried in his kilns.



Judging by an earlier thread, I doubt anyone will see any bats because none will watch the games! Seriously, though, enjoyed the link.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> Judging by an earlier thread, I doubt anyone will see any bats because none will watch the games! Seriously, though, enjoyed the link.



Lol that actually crossed my mind when I wrote that. I was expecting someone to reply "I DON'T WATCH THE WORLD SERIES!!!".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 16, 2014)

I am a falldownscreamin, smackmouthhollerin,teeshirtandcapwearin, everlovindiehard,bleachersnbeerswillin, San Francisco Giants Fan. I have watched 161 out of 162 regular season games this year (about normal) and so far, 7 post season games. If the Giants beat ST. Louis tonight, they will claim the National League Pennant, and will go on to play against the Kansas City Royals in the World Series.....AND I WILL BE WATCHING!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> I am a falldownscreamin, smackmouthhollerin,teeshirtandcapwearin, everlovindiehard,bleachersnbeerswillin, San Francisco Giants Fan. I have watched 161 out of 162 regular season games this year (about normal) and so far, 7 post season games. If the Giants beat ST. Louis tonight, they will claim the National League Pennant, and will go on to play against the Kansas City Royals in the World Series.....AND I WILL BE WATCHING!!



So I take it you were somewhat happy when your team spanked our pathetic Rangers in the fall classic a few years ago.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 16, 2014)

Your Rangers were far from pathetic! Any team that gets to "The Fall Classic" have accomplished something special! But, yes, I was happy that year.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

They weren't pathetic then but they are now. SF was the better team and deserved to win, but I got really bitter when we lost to the Cards the very next year. We were definitely the best club in baseball that year and just totally collapsed in the series. That really soured my stomach. As I've said before I'm not a serious sports fan, but if a Texas team or an underdog with a good really good story from any state (or country), makes a playoff I will watch. That's just the way I am. And even if it isn't a playoff or championship but there's a human interest story involved I am all in then too. What a lot of the sports-haters here and everywhere don't realize is that MOST of the athletes are great guys who just happen to have a ton more talent and ability than us, and MOST of them are not cretins at all.

Many people think things like _"all those guys are overpaid babies yada yada"_ but really that's far from the truth. To get to a pro level in any spiort takes more discipline and determination and talent and toughness and skill (and just keep going) than any 5 of us have put together. Although I rarely watch them, the vast majority of pro players are good guys and gals who work their asses off to get where they are, and pay a big price long term when it comes to pain and health. I think many people are just envious. I know I am in a respectful way and I don't begrudge them for their talent. If I had that talent I would demand the same paycheck if it was available and anyone else here would too. I would just make sure I wouldn't be one of the 1% of them who give the other 99% a bad name.

We have had our own idiots here yet 99% of us are decent folk. Sports professionals, baskets of apples, woodworking forums, and life in general, it's pretty much all the same. Go Giants!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 16, 2014)

Giants fans love their right fielder, Hunter Pence.....a Texan!!!

We won the Nat'l League Pennant tonight......I'll drink to that!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Giants fans love their right fielder, Hunter Pence.....a Texan!!!
> 
> We won the Nat'l League Pennant tonight......I'll drink to that!



Me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------

